# gcrm



## mummy to an angel (Jan 24, 2013)

hi ladies
just a query about treatment at gcrm.
do I have to pay extra to get my scans and bloods done or is it included in the ivf/icsi price ?
its the satellite thing im thinking of doing in ballykelly.

thanks for your help
mtaa


----------



## irishflower (Apr 13, 2012)

It's all included as part of the overall treatment mtaa!

Good luck...had an excellent experience with them myself!


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Irish,
Where you with Ballykelly also??
We are thinking of having a 4th & final go considering having initial apt in Glasgow but have all scans done in Ballykelly.

Jillyhen


----------



## irishflower (Apr 13, 2012)

No, my satellite clinic was medical associates on the Malone road jillyhen x


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

can't recommend glasgow high enough. They are miracle workers


----------



## mummy to an angel (Jan 24, 2013)

not sure on where to go yet its a choice of gcrm or origins!!! it wont be for a while yet coz we still have to raise the funds!! £5000 isn't easy found!!!lol

was wondering if you ladies know where I can find a website that will tell me success rates I was on the hfea but cant seem to find results!!!

thanks 
mtaa


----------



## irishflower (Apr 13, 2012)

If you search by region here: http://guide.hfea.gov.uk/guide/SearchResults.aspx?postcode=BT9+1NF&x=24&y=7

you can find success rates for both Origin and GCRM.

It's your decision, but having initially started the process with Origin and then changing to GCRM I'm very glad I did as I found the overall experience better. I'm sure there are plenty who are happy with Origin though too! There's no real difference in cost, other than the cost of travel to Scotland for egg collection and embryo transfer.

Good luck with your saving and decision-making!


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

with me, it was something like 23% in origin, 32% in glasgow. No competition 

http://www.gcrm.co.uk/SuccessRates.htm

http://www.originfertilitycare.com/why-choose-origin/


----------



## mummy to an angel (Jan 24, 2013)

thankyou ladies you's have been a great help!!! 

think ive made my decision!!!! have yous any idea how I get the money now?


----------



## irishflower (Apr 13, 2012)

My rates were similar to Emma's - for under 35s 34% average in GCRM, 23% Origin....big difference really!  Not only has it resulted in me being successfully pregnant now from my first treatment cycle, but I also have 10 frozen so may be aiming for a football team in the future


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Ive been to origin twice and coldnt fault them at all..

If i was going to go again i would definitely try gcrm but attend the satellite clinic in Ballykelly


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83 (Nov 9, 2011)

I've never experienced origin but gcrm are fab. I now have a 4 month old baby son after a eSET in gcrm Kashmir year. They are fab x


----------



## gillipepper (Jun 30, 2010)

We have our 1st consultation in Dundonald this afternoon to embark on our new journey.  Just wondering what we are to expect from it.


----------



## happy girl (Jun 23, 2012)

Hello ladies!  We are thinking of going with GCRM. We have been with Royal but no joy due to weight issues.  Working on that again!! You know when you get weight off then all the waiting for the appointment to get on waiting list, you get fed up.  Well I did and the weight didn't stay off.  This time I'm dertermined it will.  I hope I can start soon.


----------

